# 2011 Slingshot Of The Year Competition



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

In honor of our 2 year anniversary (Dec 16th), we will be holding our 1st annual Slingshot Of The Year competition!

The rules are very simple:
Any slingshot that was made in 2011 is eligible for nomination
It can be a board-cut, natural, wire, etc.
The slingshot can be made by anyone, commercial or homemade
You may only nominate one slingshot.
You may not nominate a slingshot that you made
Any nominations not including an image of the actual slingshot will be summarily deleted
A link should be provided to the nominated slingshot
All nominations will be made in this thread
The nominations will end on December 16th 2011. A Voting thread will be created at that time. If more slingshots are nominated than can be voted on in one thread, multiple threads will be created, with the Top 3 in each thread going into a "finals" competition.

The prize will be an actual trophy with the Winner's name on it. A picture of the trophy will be forthcoming.

Please start make your nominations now!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I would like to nominate the* ECST Fundraiser Slingshot* (Axiom) as slingshot of the year.

Built as a collaboritive effort between Flippinout and Performance Catapults I think this is a real winner.

Not only does this exhibit exquisite design and workmanship, I believe it deserves bonus points for dedication to the cause and the loving memory of Jaybird.

LINK


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I nominate this one. It's the best slingshot I have ever seen.

LINK


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12179-carved-on-a-natural-fork-oak-tatanka/page__hl__tatanka__fromsearch__1


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Slingshot by Chepo69. The best Natural I've seen so far!

http://slingshotforu...h-xidoo-chepo/


----------



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

I'd Like to nominate "ANNABELLE"
http://slingshotforu...__fromsearch__1


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

No doubts for me, this is the most beautiful slingshot of the year: Flippinout Antler posted in June 2011. I fell in love with her since I've seen the first time, it was a Nathan's stroke of genius! I may say that I was inspired to make naturals. Good luck to everyone mates! Cheers, Bob.

LINK


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The Chalice by Dayhiker is one of the most copied designs ever to appear on SSF. Its popularity is a testament to its utility and simple beauty. Because it has been recreated by so many of our members, I say it is highly deserving of being named "Slingshot of the Year".


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Performance Catapults SPS
You wouldn't even believe how well it shoots. Compact, tough, versatile and deadly. A real original.


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

I Nominate *The Moorhammer*.
http://slingshotchan...r-accident.html
this is the development of the Hammerhead.
that is the combination of some excellent designs by Jörg.

I shot this Slingshot at the last meeting with Jörg, i know now this is the best Hammergrip Slingshot.

I hope Jörg bring this Slingshot to Peter Hogan.

Tobias


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

martin colemans holly natural








http://slingshotforu...__fromsearch__1


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

I nominate Bill Hays' Pocket Shooter Standard.
It's my favorite slingshot.

LINK

Curmudgeon


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I'll nominate Bill Hays Seal sniper with burl walnut grip,its a beauty IMO










http://slingshotforum.com/topic/9865-the-pocket-predator-slingshot-thread/page__pid__139304#entry139304


----------



## onedayareilly (Nov 7, 2011)

I would like to nominate the Hype-X Tribute made by Snipez.

The story behind this is I posted a topic asking for a custom made slingshot for my new fiance, I had many responses and was overwhelmed by the designs and craftsmanship. Snipez sent me a design he had drawn and i knew it was the perfect one for my slingshot obsessed husband to be. So he made it for me, I have recently given it to my fiance and he was lost for words at how stunning it is, and to be honest i too am loving it.

Here is a picture of the finished product and here is a link to a post made by Snipez and his new slingshot

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12661-my-version-of-the-hype-x/page__p__138189#entry138189


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I nominate a slingshot made by Torsten located here .

This slingshot is made by hand and displays a level of artistic excellence I have never seen surpassed. The level of finish, symmetrical balance, and perfect scale set this slingshot on a plateau towards which all slingshot artists and craftsmen strive to achieve.

.....and it shoots like 1.7 million bucks!!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

So many great ones have already been posted! I am going nominate Joerg's Six Circles slingshot in Maka Mong Burl because I think the design is top notch (I personally like symmetrical designs), and the woods used are beautiful as well!

http://slingshotchannel.blogspot.com/2011/08/new-six-circles-shooter-made-from-maka.html


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Guys,

Please remember that this is the nomination phase. If you re-nominate one that is already nominated you are, to put it bluntly, wasting your nomination.









I will be deleting the duplicate nominations shortly.

-NK

Edit: Duplicates have been removed.


----------



## Tootall (Jun 16, 2011)

I would like to Nominate my Omega slingshot, who was given to me by my favorite son-in-law.

Flippinout made it with a 1" cross-section and used the following woods:
1. Padauk
2. Khaya (African Mahogany)
3. Black Walnut
4. Zebrawood
5. Rock Maple
6. Chechem (Black Poisonwood)
7. Ceylon Satinwood
8. Figured Chechem (Black Poisonwood)

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/4536-flippinout-custom-omega-front-view/
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/4535-flippinout-custom-omega-side-view/


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I think competition is very difficult, in this year we have seen many wonders, and we usually have very short memory, I think that most of the nominees so far are therecently published Doing a big jump to the first months of the year, could find a slingshot that captivated me since I saw her. were the beginnings of the legend.published on March 9










http://slingshotforum.com/topic/5832-new-exotic-laminate/

I propose that a committee of moderators or members nominate at least 5 slingshots that have been forgotten (not nominated) that have the attributes andmerits to participate in the competition.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Chepo69 said:


> I propose that a committee of moderators or members nominate at least 5 slingshots that have been forgotten (not nominated) that have the attributes andmerits to participate in the competition.


That's not a bad idea Chepo!

I am going to form a selection body to identify an additional 6 slingshots that should be included in the voting poll on the 16th. Anyone would like to be a part of this selection body, please PM me.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is my nomination.


----------



## riverman (Nov 26, 2011)

I hope this one meets the contest requirements, I couldn't find a discussion on it so if someone else has it please post the link. This one was done by Martin in September, wow!!

http://slingshotforu...holly-deadfall/


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

http://slingshotforu...um-ergo/medium/

I nominate dialup Danny's aluminum ergo beast. made with a drill and files. the kid is nutty. Danny 0663


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

A quick reminder: Voting will end tomorrow, so please make any nominations today!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

I had to nominate this Torsten masterpiece as it has surely been forgotten and buried under countless posts. It deserves this resurrection for the SOTY competition just as much as all the other slingshots here.

It is a perfectly crafted natural that looks like a boardcut from a mold. Look at the curves, the clean lines, the character cracks and knots, and the smooth finish. I can't get over it. It's safe to say Torsten is a meticulous craftsman, or shall I say perfectionist.








I don't think this sort of natural in pure art form has been surpassed thus far.

*Heres the topic for more pictures! *
http://slingshotforu...__fromsearch__1

Regards - John


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

BaneofSmallGame said:


> I had to nominate this Torsten masterpiece as it has surely been forgotten and buried under countless posts. It deserves this resurrection for the SOTY competition just as much as all the other slingshots here.
> 
> It is a perfectly crafted natural that looks like a boardcut from a mold. Look at the curves, the clean lines, the character cracks and knots, and the smooth finish. I can't get over it. It's safe to say Torsten is a meticulous craftsman, or shall I say perfectionist.
> 
> ...


 Wow! Very nice.


----------



## triville36 (Dec 14, 2011)

awesome! who won? i'm excited! there's a lot of awesome slingshots! it's hard to choose!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

The voting for the winner will start in just a few hours!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

My favorites that I remember were from Bill Hayes and Flippinoutslingshots (Nathan), I wouldn't want this one by Nathan to be missed. So this is my nomination.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12134-i-had-to-make-myself-a-new-slingshot/page__hl__flippinout


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

This is my favorite of all time, I would nominate this one hands down http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12931-natural-finished-in-linseed/


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

If there's time, I'd like to nominate this one from Roger Henrie:

Form, function and appropriate decorative accents. I have one of these Recurves and it is really nice... just haven't had time to get any video on it yet









http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=13878


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

This frame defines ORIGINAL design. I'm not sure whatever became of it, but from the unique universal fork tips, to the beveled throat, and the classy looking palm swell, this is a no brainer for me.

Red Oak/Ironwood Tex Classic
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11944-multired-oakironwood-tex-classic-and-mesquitewalnutironwood-natural/page__p__128482#entry128482

A lot of great nominees


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Performance Catapults said:


> This frame defines ORIGINAL design. I'm not sure whatever became of it, but from the unique universal fork tips, to the beveled throat, and the classy looking palm swell, this is a no brainer for me.
> 
> Red Oak/Ironwood Tex Classic
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11944-multired-oakironwood-tex-classic-and-mesquitewalnutironwood-natural/page__p__128482#entry128482
> ...


I didn't get any pictures of that one when it was finished. It went to a friend at work who had just lost his wife and wanted to take it back to the Philippines with him. I'll ask him if he brought it back and get a few pictures of it to update the thread.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> If there's time, I'd like to nominate this one from Roger Henrie:
> 
> Form, function and appropriate decorative accents. I have one of these Recurves and it is really nice... just haven't had time to get any video on it yet
> 
> ...


Yeah I *really* like Roger's wood burning style. Definitely has the look that says, "Artist".


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Voting has begun! Go here to vote:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13062-2011-slingshot-of-the-year-voting-thread/


----------

